# Probleme de reconnaissance clavier retroeclairé powerbook



## marcovitch22 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens de voir sur mon powerbook g4 15", que le clavier retroeclairé n'etait pas reconnu par le système et donc ne fonctionne pas, alors que c'est bien un retroeclairé qui est installer dans mon powerbook. Y a t'il un moyen de changer le clavier dans les préférences système ?

merci


----------



## Karamazow (10 Août 2010)

Je ne comprend pas. Quel est ton problème ? Tu n'arrives pas à activer le rétro éclairage de ton clavier lorsqu'il fait sombre ?


----------

